# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Cho em xin file tứ linh artcam

## khuongduy18

xin chào cả nhà, em dùng artcam để lập trình CNC, mới học mà tài liệu và mẫu ít quá. các anh em cho em xin đường link để download với ạ, tìm trong 4r mà toàn link khó tải, trước mắt rất cần : tứ linh, mẫu tứ quý khổ ngang, bức vinh quy bái tổ khổ dọc và cá chép hóa rồng khổ dọc. xin cảm ơn

----------

